# General Chat > General Discussion >  Quit smoking..

## Nathen

Smoking is one of the worst things kids or adults can do to their bodies. 
Cigarettes and smokeless tobacco kill hundreds of thousands of Americans every year. Yet every single day nearly 4,400 kids between the ages 12 and 17 start smoking. It causes different diseases e,g lungs cancer, cold, cough etc. Stop smoking for the sack of your health. Its time to quit it.

----------


## Jessica Martin

Well, thanks for this awesome information because I also do this activity for a long time and I want to leave this habbit. So from now I try my best to leave this.

----------


## Alden

Well!!Smoking is a bad habbit.So we should be avoid the smoking because smoking is not good
for the health.According to me that health is wealth.It cause of the cancer and heart diseases.
Exercise and walking is the best solution to quite the smoking...

----------


## GFI

I think everyone should quit this habbit which is pretty dangerous for your health.

----------


## manojabichandani

Smoking is always Harmful for everyone. So, I personally suggest all that Quit Smoking as early possible.

----------


## Malt

Well,I read out all the reviews about the smoking and i agree with all reviews because smoking cause of the different heart diseases and lungs cancer.It is not good for the health so we should be avoid the smoking.Exercise works and morning walk is the best solution for quite the smoking....

----------


## Malton

Thanks a lot!!!

----------


## withdi

I am trying so hard to quit it but no success. How about e-cig? is it good for health?

----------

